
Show HN: Shogun – SaaS tool to manage all your static web pages - Finbarr
https://getshogun.com
======
nick-cortes
I use this for our static pages at TheDrop.club and it's great! Makes me feel
like a web developer (I have a business background).

------
ranidu
Great product we use all the time!

------
aviavi1
Great!

